# Yes, I am in too!!!!



## MaddyS (Jun 24, 2010)

Friends, 

After fighting off negativity, doubts, impatience we finally received the grant email on the 22nd of June 2010. :dance: Yes, I have been late to update the same on this forum, apologies for that. :sorry:

We were working in Melbourne on 457 and were simply bowled over by the place and the warmth we received from the people there. :clap2: We had to return to India 3 years back because of my job. But for my wife , we may never have applied for the PR in the first place. What better way to make her happy than giving this to her as a perfect birthday present!!! Luv u hny!!! We are really excited and are looking forward to meet our old friends out there and meeting some of you as well. We have not yet planned when to move over and we hope that we will be able to continue our Oz land journey after an extended pause. 

The story of our PR had been one of several delays and my procrastinations almost ended up costing us the PR :Cry:. Fortunately, all’s well that ends well. I’d been very inactive in this forum, but have greatly benefited from what’s been discussed here. Several posts have helped me out to understand what needs to be done (Reg the medicals, PCC, 929, for 80 etc..etc..). Having benefited from this, I shall share my thougts and try and help out other members of this community. 

We are at the homestretch now and hopefully the final frontier (i.e. the Job Offer) would also be conquered soon. 

Below are my timelines. 

Team 4
ACS 2231-79 (CISSP): Jan-09
Online Application 175: 26-Sept-09
ABPF: 11th Nov-2009
CO Assignment: 28-Jan-10
Health finalized: 3-Mar-10
Job verification initiated: 25-Feb-2010
Job verification Completed: 10-May-2010
Received Grant Letter: 22-June-2010
Initial entry: 3-Feb-2011
Visa Evidencing Completed : 1-Jul-2010


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations MAddy, keep visiting and sharing your further plans with us. 
Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations Maddy , DIAC is so active now a days , I have been congratulating many folks since yesterday , I am glad for all of you guys who got grant recently.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations maddy..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

congrats maddy....happy visa...keep us posted...

it gud to know that DIAC is really active these....


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! 

All the best for your future.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

hi buddy, congratulation...................


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

MaddyS said:


> Friends,
> 
> After fighting off negativity, doubts, impatience we finally received the grant email on the 22nd of June 2010. :dance: Yes, I have been late to update the same on this forum, apologies for that. :sorry:
> 
> ...



Congarts Man....


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrz Maddy


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

MaddyS said:


> Friends,
> 
> After fighting off negativity, doubts, impatience we finally received the grant email on the 22nd of June 2010. :dance: Yes, I have been late to update the same on this forum, apologies for that. :sorry:
> 
> ...



Congrats Maddy... Wish you happy flying .. plz share your past exp in OZ for the people who will be new to the land there.. 

All the best..


----------



## beetle (Apr 8, 2010)

MaddyS said:


> Friends,
> 
> After fighting off negativity, doubts, impatience we finally received the grant email on the 22nd of June 2010. :dance: Yes, I have been late to update the same on this forum, apologies for that. :sorry:
> 
> ...


Congrats MaddyS!!


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

hey MaddyS congrats 
I want to know whether u got any updates from CO between ur medicals finalized and grant date


----------



## MaddyS (Jun 24, 2010)

ikhan said:


> hey MaddyS congrats
> I want to know whether u got any updates from CO between ur medicals finalized and grant date


thanks everyone for your wishes. I shall keep you all updated on my future as it unfolds...

ikhan..i didnt receive any updates from CO from the time she was assigned till the time i received the grant...i did one PLE when i thought there was no progress...i received the standard response.."Your application is under routine processing...etc etc.."

but since then, i didnt have to wait long for the grant..maybe 10-15 days i guess..


----------

